# Can You Fax Acid?



## Psyentist

I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
Can anyone tell me if this will work?


----------



## Never Mind

See, this is what happens if you listen to too much of that Aureal, whirly twirly psy trance!!!!
How about posting it insted?? I know it costs more that a fax, but still.....
------------------
Dancer,  Mid 1978 Model, Located in Melbourne, Well worn in, a few squeeks here and there but maintained to usual standards. No RWC, No Reg, Fuck all Brakes, Bald Tyres, Good Amps, but no overload protection or output filter once turned on, fired up and fed the right stuff.  For more info, please call 1800 BASS JUNKY
FEEL THE BASS, let it work you into a frenzy.
"I'm stuck on this island, Gilligan Style"


----------



## Mr. Horse

you're an idiot


----------



## GreenAlien

As long as it's a colour fax no problem ;-)


----------



## tribaltrancer

You could try scanning it and emailing the picture to a hotmail account.  I haven't tried it myself, but some guy I was talking to at a rave said he had tried it, and it worked, but make sure you don't print it out on recycled paper, cause there is rat poison and crushed glass mixed in.


----------



## Adz-O-Rama

just hide it under your tounge


----------



## madmonkey

Hey!
Just scan it in, send it to your hotmail account and then when you want some just lick the screen!
I've tried this many times and you find you get a static type sensation on your tounge, don't be fooled....this is actually the acid that your feeling!
I swear by it!
------------------
NOTE: Plastic bananas are for eating, not throwing!


----------



## Shadow

why don't ya just give them tO me?!?
i Know where to "faX" 'em!
------------------
~~I'm not a vegetarian cause i luv animals. I'm a vegetarian cause i hate plants.~~


----------



## Psyentist

Thanks for the tips guys. I appreciate your help!


----------



## -Ecka-

Ahhh Bluelight ... Love it


----------



## Munchee

Hey psyentist that was much better than your last bored thread.  Dont you think you should get out of the house a little more.
*pours lsd into canon inkjet printer cartridge* Hey madmonkey can you email me a copy of that acid blotter I've just got to test my printer.


----------



## haste

This is the direct result of snorting vodka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work Psyentist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
....SLIDE BENEATH THE CITY......feel free to visit
http://clix.to/hastey


----------



## madmonkey

Uh yeah.......no worries!
I'll email that file as soon as I un-stick my tongue from my screen! Urgh!
Damn!
------------------
NOTE: Plastic bananas are for eating, not throwing!


----------



## Stompr

A friend of mine sent this guy a WHOLE heap of postcards, on the first postcard he gave strict instructions to not throw any of them away.
On his return he revealed an acid tab under each stamp on each postcard.
Doubt whether the quality lasted - but you have to say he's resourceful !
------------------
STOMPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## shank

I dont like all the new technologies about i just cant handle all this faxs computer lingo bullshit. What is a screen and how do i lick it, sorry im not up with all the scanning stuff. 
I much prefer to send my acid by morse code, i find it much more reliable and easier to do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it still gives me a jolly good show at the other end old chap.


----------



## Prometheus

ummm... bump
------------------
There is no spoon.
http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~pyang/base/allyourbase.swf


----------



## Andromeda

*goes to scanner, scans in a sheet of black stars...emails the sheet to everyone on bluelight*


----------



## P.L.U.R

Dude, you are kidding right?
------------------
The grand highway is crowded with lovers, searchers, leavers so eager to please and forget..


----------



## GreenAlien

P.L.U.R. -> We hope you're kidding by asking...
------------------
They pricked you full of thorazine...
They gave you electric convulsive therapy.
You don't know where you are...
Where you're going...
The *drums* don't stop!


----------



## Psyentist

Why would I be kidding? Acid is just paper, so is fax paper.
Are you pulling the piss out of me?


----------



## GreenAlien

he he he...pysentist you add colour to this board (bored? ;-))...
Now, OT...if you use the HP550cid colour scanner first b4 you trasmit to a fax you'll be right as rain! HP put a lot of effort into that baby and it was co-designed by Dr Hoffman and Timothy Leary so that there was no degradation of the original blotter. ;-)
Happily fax away psy..My fax number is 9662-1290 
------------------
They pricked you full of thorazine...
They gave you electric convulsive therapy.
You don't know where you are...
Where you're going...
The *drums* don't stop!


----------



## GreenAlien

he he he...pysentist you add colour to this board (bored? ;-))...
Now, OT...if you use the HP550cid colour scanner first b4 you trasmit to a fax you'll be right as rain! HP put a lot of effort into that baby and it was co-designed by Dr Hoffman and Timothy Leary so that there was no degradation of the original blotter. ;-)
Happily fax away psy..My fax number is 9662-1290 
------------------
They pricked you full of thorazine...
They gave you electric convulsive therapy.
You don't know where you are...
Where you're going...
The *drums* don't stop!


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

*bump* hadn't read this one and i couldn't stop laughing... so for all the people like me who haven't had a read... enjoy!!
------------------
drugs are not the answer... drugs? is the question... yes is the answer... (aka confusered... just to confuse everybodies)


----------



## vurtomatic

ok... not gonna comment on this one besides wat a good luff it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



------------------
[a young boy puts a feather into his mouth] | [vurtopia]


----------



## BioHazard

this is one of the funniest threads I've come across for a while! 
seriously, it actually made me stop and think about it!!!! (i've had a hard day ;>)


----------



## randomblondeboy

ohmygod...its back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on the topic tho...can i sms mushies??
------------------
...got a place for watching that will paint pictures and colour lights...
------------------


----------



## blufluffybunny

You can send them by smoke signals.. So I heard. 
There was a friend of mine once who made a paper plane from a sheet of trips.. He rekons it made it to Sydney from Perth.
I think it only made it to Adelaide.
---------------------------------------------
*Do, or do not. There is no try*


----------



## shmeghead

hmm interesting concept..
I guess it COULD work ,,, as long as the fax at the other end had paper in it WITH THE SAME CHEMICALS IN IT as the trip you want to fax ,,,,
ROFLMAO  i must admit,, i'm still wiping the tears of laughter from my eyes over this one..
It's like when Homer rang up Mr.Burns and 'pretended to resign' to prove a point to Bart the big quitter....
THen Marge says "HOmer, Mr.Burns can't see you wink through the phone."
BU HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAA
My friend,,, to give you a straight answer,,, NO YOU CAN NOT FAX TRIPS....
Reason being is simplybecause there are chemicals on the 'trip' which make it a trip..
If you 'faxed' that trip the ONLY thing that will arrive at the other end is the image of the trip... Reason being,,,, CHEMICALS DON"T FLOW THROUGH PHONE LINES 
It would be like me saying "Hey guys You gotta taste this drink." And then pouring it into the phone line, assuming it will flow out everyone else's computer ROFLAMFOARLFMOAF
"Hey guys,, you gotta taste this drink...""
**pour POP fizzle BANG**
------------------
Peace All
Namaste


----------



## Mr E. Moore

thank you for the in depth explanation on why faxing acid doesn't work shmeghead, we all figured it was the pretty shapes which made you trip, not the chemicals inside it! I am astounded by this news and will be sure to remember not to fax acid next time


----------



## Tarsarlan

Mmmmmm sarsasm is a wonderful thing mmmmmm


----------



## shmeghead

Sorry Mr.E.Moore.. you see no one had actually bothered to explain to him that NO it wouldn't work.... Rather instead, the piss was taken consistently,, with good reason of course.
So I thought I'd actually answer his question.  It wasn't really written for YOUR benifit as you hadn't posted the question,,
Obviously not everyone knows everything such as yourself.. I didn't think there'd be a problem with me explaining it for him...
Sorry,, I didn't realise I had to go through you first b4 I answered a question that no one else had bothered too..
LOLOLOLOLOLOL  I'll check with ya next time I promise *NOT*
------------------
Peace All
Namaste


----------



## blufluffybunny

I was feeling So depressed....BUT FUCK ME..I'm still laughing at this.
You guys crack me up. That was such an E converstaion.......
------------------
*Adventure, excitement, A Jedi craves not these things*


----------



## *@ngel*

I'm all for *bumping* this one....
A hahahahahahha haven't laughed so hard all day...{except for Ali G...heheh}


----------



## Munchee

Hahaha Psyentist must have not known that you can't fax 'cid when he posted this one.  Lucky he's so much wiser these days.  Madmonkey never emailed me that trip though and all the lsd in my printer catridge has dried up.


----------



## Cowgirl24

Hahahaha!!!!
I heard a story once of a lady who wanted to fax a confidential letter to someone so she faxed it folded it in half so nobody else would see it.
Man, this post made me laugh!!


----------



## Airwalk

Actually the best way is to convert it to an MP3 file and dump it onto napster or something. Then whenever you need a hit just convert the file back to something printable. Means you'll always have acid available as long as you can find a PC and printer.


----------



## madmonkey

Uh....yeah......
Real funny guys......I ended up trying to stick my tongue in the fax machine and.......well.......
it doesn't work.......
Munchee.....many apologies
nuff said........
------------------
NOTE: Plastic bananas are for eating, not throwing!


----------



## Mr E. Moore

shmeg, the original post was _intended_ as a joke, obviously you were the only one not to realise this and had to share with us why it wouldn't work (and thankyou for the science behind it by the way), thats why I felt it necessary to take the piss.
Thats about as simple as I can make it


----------



## shank

the thread is back out of the vaults and it has me pissin myself again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
I see u laidher.


----------



## scotty

that thread went SO well with the shit load
of vodca in my stomach. hehehehe
------------------
"the real voyage of discovery       consists not in seeking new 
landscapes but in having new 
eyes" Marcel Proust. 
methylenedioxymethamphetamine
say that while chopped.


----------



## suicide

Funny answers for a damn funny question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



I owe my dealer some pills, I was thinking about photocopying a 10 pack onto a sheet of A4 and faxing them to him..
------------------
Out here in the perimeter there are no stars..
Out here we are stoned. Imaculate.
- Jim Morrison -


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

i think we are all missing the point here... it really depends on what type of fax machine you have... the older thermal faxes are just no good for this type of thing, because after a few months (if you can keep your 'cid that long!!) it starts to fade, and starts to lose it's potency...
whereas if you have one of the newer smarter _plain paper_ faxes, this spits out teh primo goodies... but the best really is the laser faxes... i mean that toner fluid... mmm... i am getting visuals just thinking about it... 
remember, you need to experiment with all three types to get the whole _real_ faxed acid experience... happy tripping...
------------------
drugs are not the answer... drugs? is the question... yes is the answer... (aka confusered... just to confuse everybodies)


----------



## PsychoKitten

Hehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually thought this was serious for a sec, had to call somebody to make sure I was seeing what i thought I was seeing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*** Feel free to remind me that I should not atttempt to comprehend after 2 days without sleep - it hurts my brain***
------------------
Find happiness:
live like there's no tomorrow
work like you don't need the money
love like you've never been hurt
dance like nobody's watching 
and fuck like you're being filmed.


----------



## shmeghead

OHhhhhhhhh sorry Mr.E.Moore...
I wasn't sure whether it was a serious question or not,, I didn't think it was, but then there's always something that makes me think ""No there REALLY are stoopid ppl out there who add 1 and 1 and still get 7.."
Being an IT support guy I get asked 'silly user' questions regularly.  Unfortunately when starting out I thought someone was being silly so I gave em a silly answer and they proceeded to stuff their system .. LOLOL
so now days I take all questions literally to do wtih IT,,, old habits die hard,,,
well in that case,,,
YEAH FAX ME SOME TOO,.,..,, 
And could ya do me a favour and fax me through some works of art too,,, and a flat screen tele,,,a 6ft brunette, a step ladder (to reach the brunette) ,,,,,,  **thinks of what else he wants for xmas**  oh yeah,,,, and two front teeth,,,,

------------------
Peace All
Namaste


----------



## ROT

I heard the new 'improved' Geri Halliwell is saving on plane tickets by faxing herself to her tour destinations....


----------



## blufluffybunny

I'm pretty sure if you scan it, cut and paste the acid on the bluelight website, then we should all be able to have a lick when we print it out.
BUT ONLY ON BUBBLEJET COLOUR PRINTERS..!!
SERIOUSLY.
------------------
*Adventure, excitement, A Jedi craves not these things*


----------



## Tarsarlan

One of those worthwhile threads which are really just full of crap...


----------



## randomblondeboy

ahhh...its back....and still feggin funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



methinks tarsy on a bumping spree


----------



## Lucas

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!
*recomposes himself*
bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!
that is so damn funny. thanks to whoever bumped that, it really made my day
------------------
YAY!


----------



## Spencer

And they say us yanks are a bit odd...
-Spencer


----------



## Miss Peks

Only Psyentist could get away with a thread like this one


----------



## CrimsonQueen

***Rolling on the floor LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF***
This is the first long thread ever I read from head to toe!
*bump*


----------



## shank

quality!


----------



## josh_nexus

kick arse thread....... i was thinking for ultimate stealth you could just memorise the pattern and draw it on to a sheet of paper when you get there.....


----------



## shank

bump


----------



## melt

if only it was possible...how sweet would it be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






seriously, wasn't there some technology in development that would allow users to receive "smells" through the internet?
so if that happens.....i'm sure there would be a way to modify the transmission methods and we would then be able to fax acid.....mmmm....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
i swear....it's digweed versus surgeon. [sunny 131001]


----------



## Twigz

^^^^
Smells off the internet? Like a Digital Bong?
The future is here! E-Crack Junkies breaking into internet cafe's to get a fix!


----------



## Mirage

This thread still hasnt lost any value from the first time I read it.
love it!


----------



## Kubly

You crazy Aussies!


----------



## HoverBoy)~

Did someone say..........................Digital BonG???????
teeheehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just 2 things:
-make sure you turn the sound up
-watch out for porn banners (sorry!)
also: in my experience, the best way to smuggle acid is to dissolve the tabs in water, drink it, don't piss for the entire flight home, then piss in a bottle, and pour it back onto an A4 piece of paper. If done correctly, the patterns should come out onto the paper agian. Voila!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[This message has been edited by HoverBoy)~ (edited 31 October 2001).]
[This message has been edited by HoverBoy)~ (edited 31 October 2001).]


----------



## Twigz

^^^^
*lol* That site is fucked.
------------------
You must have smoked some bad granola.


----------



## Insecurity

In a word, NO!!


----------



## shank

bump


----------



## BlondeBimboGirl

*bump*
thanks for a good laugh! 





















































































































































































------------------
I'm a blonde; bimbo girl; in a fatansy world...


----------



## shank

*bumps thread*


----------



## blufluffybunny

Sorry.
I had too.............


----------



## shank

*bump*
OR
starbumpstar


----------



## Kandeman

I refuse to bump this thread.
Opps, damn.....
------------------
*Kandeman*
"Reality is just an illusion created by a lack of drugs."


----------



## Pleonastic

What I've always wanted to know, was that if you faxed somebody acid and they had litmus paper in their fax machine, would the fax come out red?


----------



## Baba_ORiley

Why cant we just outgrow our technological shortcomings and use menatl telepethy. *Winces hard* *Pleo take this acid* aargh!


----------



## Hypnotic

*bump*


----------



## blufluffybunny

I heard Pleo plugs his acid.


----------



## Munchee

I *know* Pleo plugs his acid.


----------



## shank

*bumpity bump*


----------



## wazza

If you can fax acid, can you icq dmt to people?


----------



## bunny

*wipes tear from eye*
The best should never die....
*stores thread in archive*


----------



## PsychoKitten

bumpage... I love this thread


----------



## twominds

LOL . hahahahah  this is the funniest post i've read in a while. Your not serious are you?


----------



## bisKi

One of the best threads I've read last year, even better than the "Dear Stasis" thread :D

Glad it's in the Best of Bluelight forum


----------



## Dexter O.

OMG and i thought the thread about swollen balls was funny.


----------



## detroit*whut

Dumb fuck~~~!


----------



## twominds

I'd try sending coke through the telephone first!


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Letter carrying pigeons, however, do work like a charm. 

--- G.


----------



## Dazed Zeppelin

Ive done it and it works.  (i wish)


----------



## vision

ROFLMAO.. that was great, thanks for brightening my day!


----------



## the armed forces

This qualifies for the worst of Bluelight, actually.


----------



## clandenstine

woudnt scanning your sheets kill the deal??? of COURSE it would.. 

this is funny as hell though, 

the only BAD thing about transporting acid in quantity more then a 1/4th sheet, is you DONT WANT To eat the evidence, alone, before you get busted, I have yet to meet anyone else that has eaten a fourth of a sheet, i wasnt right for a few months after that .....

then i started emailing meth, and got RICH QUICK just added as an attatchment, u should try it, it works..

or..

www.virtualcrack.com


omg this wasnt even funny, i mean...
this guy COULDNT Have been serious.


----------



## papermate

HAHA, i cant beleive i just foudn this trhread.


----------



## Callum

Yes, And if there is writing on the paper, when you read it 
aloud everyone within earshot will start to trip.....
Its worked for me I read aloud on a bus to Manhattan and we all thought the bus was flying hahahaha


----------



## socalRaver1

OMG I cant belive this guy is actually serious, he must have done way to much acid or got drop on his head when he was a kid. LMAO


----------



## PsychoKitten

of course he's not serious... it's amazing how many people don't get that  Yey for the internet having no tone.


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

hey then that means we can make duplicate copies of acid!! and make some money.


----------



## KiSsMYAsS

I wonder if he actually did it! Probably.

what a freakin moron :D ! Ppl like that should never touch LSD.


----------



## Larr_E

Why is it that a dumb shit like this can get his hands on acid but I couldn't get it if Tim Leary was my bestfriend!!!!!!!


----------



## JTNOLA5211

PsychoKitten said:
			
		

> *of course he's not serious... it's amazing how many people don't get that  Yey for the internet having no tone. *



lol no shit

Even afte ur reply they still dont get it


----------



## geetered

LOL this is so fucking funny.


----------



## raverchik

LOL i just found this thread now

OMG i cant stop laughing.


----------



## ~::Trip'nPuSSy::~

socalRaver1 said:
			
		

> *OMG I cant belive this guy is actually serious, he must have done way to much acid or got drop on his head when he was a kid. LMAO *



greenlighters! lol,lolololrofloletc.


----------



## supergeorge

hahaha


----------



## up all night

One of my favourite threads.


----------



## Baker

I dont have anything to say... But that was pure gold
I love you bluelgiht 
Dam i think i can't spell things are wierd... Im high


----------



## mecca

sigh, I love Bluelight.

BumP!


----------



## dayslipper

*rotfl...*

wow.. that's some wicked funny shit.
psyentist you are one crazy fuckin guy




... what exactly is a bump anyway?


----------



## Mike DMA

just sent it overhere by email, i ll give it to u when ur back on plantet earth


----------



## fascistpig

Would it kill anyone to actually try and fax acid? What harm could it possibly do?


----------



## Cos

^^kill kill, let's not exaggerate, why kill? no it wont kill , but u might get shot


----------



## Airwalk

I miss this thread, it should be moved back to social and bumped every few months.


----------



## AznHangukBoi

lol yeah this thread was hillarious when i first read it... still pretty funny tho..


----------



## optimusprime8

Faxing wouldn't work, but you could easily send it through a wormhole.


----------



## MidNite Star

wtf....this wont work for one reason...when u fax something the person getting the fax recives a copy of that fax not the original. Just hide the shit somewhere. but this is seriously so funny good luck faxin, hope u get it..lol


----------



## Timbo

MidNite Star said:
			
		

> *wtf....this wont work for one reason...when u fax something the person getting the fax recives a copy of that fax not the original. *



sheesh, glad someone cleared that up for him and the rest of us 8)


----------



## MidNite Star




----------



## Triple_X_Girlfriend

Omg, this thread as some of the most off the wall shit i have read in a while. Plenty of good laughs


----------



## phishy2

i was in laughing so hard from this post 

i'm going to send u all all some dmt vapors magically over bluelight while u read this post....can u smell the burning mothballs!!!!

cough cough!!!!

i always would email my friends bong hits and damn if they did not get us way baked....or maybe it was the permafry setting in8( 

thank you all for the best laugh i had in a while


----------



## kizool

I don't get it. Why is everyone laughing???      
    You guys,.. It totally works.  I would swear like most of my college education on it.  My "guy" faxed me a whole sheet which I had to go pick up at the copy shop.  It was sooo embarassing b/c the guy like obviously knew what it was and was like "oohhh, you got a _fax_ "     But anyways....what was i talking about?  oh yeah so I ate that sheet (not all at once sillies!  ) and I tripped so hard that I thought I went back in time to when LSD plants covered the Earth.   talk about flashbacks!! 

Anyways, seriously it will work as long as the paper doesn't get jammed!  and believe me, I've had my "office space" moments. 
:D


----------



## phishy2

*hey kizool*

i'll email u my fax number....ok!!!


----------



## qwe

Pasilda Nacera said:
			
		

> *hey then that means we can make duplicate copies of acid!! and make some money. *



if only... but no..
it doesnt work like that
if you fax the acid, the sheet becomes bunk, because the acid is transferred to the sheet on the other end, although it loses some potency

i know this because my friends tried doing a business by faxing the acid, then got their asses kicked after selling the original sheets


----------



## randycaver

Wow, I really think you're serious.


----------



## sonicnature

This would explain why my fax machine is fucked.  

:D


----------



## MagickalKat777

HAHAHAHA!

I just now noticed this thread, never looked in best of bluelight before. I'll have to come here more often.


----------



## qwe

it makes me laugh every time


----------



## anfalicious

not many things are still funny after 4 years... but this will never die


----------



## qwe

what forum was this thread posted in?  anyone know?


----------



## phishy2

*fax acid to iraq!!!*

its election day in iraq...lets let them celebrate their freedom by faxing them loads of acid8( 8(


----------



## stpbuddhakween

lsd over the phone lines
thing of the future
i really hope this kid wasnt being serious, REALLY.


----------



## reverendmalibu

But he was being serious, which makes it so sweeeeeet. I am sending this one out to several of my friends, it's too good for a laugh.


----------



## ploppy

lol


----------



## PurrrinInOk

LMAOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyb420

i have a fax machine that will work for this purpose pm me for my address and i will fax it to you when you get there it will only work with full sheets
i have done it many times 8( 

attachment taken from a bluelighters gallery sorry cant remember who


----------



## nezo

this was posted in Aus Social a long time ago.  And no, he wasn't serious.  psyentist is a lot smarter than he sounds


----------



## method25

Me and my friends think this is one of the stupidest questions we have ever heard.....
Of course you cant fax acid...thats not how fax machines work 

I just asked my friends what they thought and they say you are stupid


----------



## qwe

^wow, you owned him 8(


----------



## MagickalKat777

*chuckle* I wish people would read the posts before their own post... especially immediately before.

*chuckles again*


----------



## B9

ha ha ive got ice in the oven but it just wont do


----------



## New

An LSD facsimile? That's almost as absurd as the ethanol telephone call...or the...the...c'mon guys...I need a drug that rhymes with a method of electronic communicatoin...i'm only one druggie...


----------



## tihkal me elmo

classic stuff yall..  thanks for the laughs..


----------



## Oceanboy

At first it may have sounded ridiculous, but maybe one could fax(ie a facsimile-therefore the original remains put) acid if you had a fax machine system that had a chemical analyzer built in and then a chemical compound synthesiser built into the fax machine at the end. I wonder what company will make it first? Problem solved. At first I thought of course no, but then came up with that hypothesis.And i agree Psyentist is smart.
Shalom!!


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

Well see, you cant fax acid as such, but what you could do is at the airport, tie the blotter to a rock and throw it as hard as you could in the direction youre traveling, and with good luck it will land right at the front door of your destination. This might not work all the time, but from personal experience it has had a higher success rate than the faxing acid attempts.


----------



## dj_esky

put them in flat plastic bag then cast em with that plastic resin stuff with a spider or some weird bug and have the sheet as a backing so u can see the spider properly, then get to ur location get out the hack saw and cut it out. or u could roll em into a pack of cigeretts and heatshrink wrap the box and stik em in a carton and heatshrink wrap that too. just an idea...... saves u getting an electric shock if u have a dodgy monitor at the other end.


----------



## dani-le

or you could have two information sheets stick the acid in between em and laminate the two sheets together and the acid will happy sit inside, then just post it to an abandon house or something, never know it might work :/

Ace thread, made me giggle


----------



## fake star

oh my goodness this thread is gorgeous.


----------



## youaregod

thats a fucking great idea !! ill clean my ink canister out and fill it with acid and all i need is someone to do the same and we can fax each other ...cooool .


----------



## Cowboy Mac

as nezo said it was a joke and for you n00bs that weren't around at the time you will just have to take our word for it.


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

qwe said:
			
		

> *^wow, you owned him 8( *



lol


----------



## stepchild

i sent a telegram to my mates wedding in london when i was in perth and couldnt make it so i tried to add an eight ball of coke on the end of the telegram so they would really enjoy the wedding but the dude who was taking down the telegram got suspicious and called the cops on me, got busted for attempted importation. i think if you are going to try to telegram coke you should only do it interstate, definitely not internationally its way to risky


----------



## -skilld-M.aD.MA.n-

just want to be part of the best thread in bluelight history!


----------



## l]evil

that is the best question ive seen asked in a long time. thank you for that


----------



## Panic Station

lol read this whille trippin. funny as helllll


----------



## Kaleidescopism

I just laughed so hard


----------



## pojoman

i just shit myself


----------



## Christ

pojoman said:
			
		

> i just shit myself


Hope you cleaned it up


----------



## mclaughlinr1

i wish everyone would stop giving this kid a hard time. 

faxing acid des work, and NO, the original blotter does NOT lose the lsd, fax machines duplicate the acid JUST like they do ink. y'all are retarded, good luck making it in the new drugs-meet-technology world. %)


----------



## yorkefollower

the funny thing is no one took this seriously....i actually have tried it after reading this thread and have been so fucked up it has been too long since i've actually been able to type.  so next time your too high and mighty to try something stupid just remember this thread


----------



## Blondie

I don't even know what to believe anymore


----------



## Brownz

L M F A O , how many brain cells do you have


----------



## 900

hehe. :D


----------



## EYECANDY4200

*Seriously, It's Funny As Fuck Because You Seem Sencier About Doing This!....with Lack Of Common Sense On Ur Part I Would Advise U To Give Up On The Idea U Have.....u Are Beening Serious Right???....               L M A O!!!!*


----------



## lattrommi

-skilld-M.a said:
			
		

> just want to be part of the best thread in bluelight history!



yeah


----------



## kevz

best of bl, haha, very entertaining


----------



## Jefftildeath

Haha, that's almost like asking if you can fax pussy.


----------



## GreatSpaceCoaster

The thread that will never die. God bless you!!!


----------



## rc_man

so wait, you're telling me that it doesn't work? man that guy just ripped me off hardcore, I was hoping to trip tonight to lol.


----------



## Wonderlandless

Omg classic. I've never seen this before. I read it from first post to last in an hours. Haha.


----------



## MikecMikec

tribaltrancer said:
			
		

> You could try scanning it and emailing the picture to a hotmail account.  I haven't tried it myself, but some guy I was talking to at a rave said he had tried it, and it worked, but make sure you don't print it out on recycled paper, cause there is rat poison and crushed glass mixed in.


wtf, that didnt work... maybe i got ripped off on the sheet


----------



## Zubi420

Drug dogs99% of the time are not trained to smell lsd.


----------



## acmilan

Haha great thread, i lol'd


----------



## daneo

Funniest thing i ever read, even though it sounds so stupid i bet one day i will end up trying it.


----------



## PappaKeno

I don't know what's the most fun, the actual thread, or the people that think's he is serious and starts to flame him. 8)


----------



## Insane_Man

With the wiretapping shit going down, I wouldn't risk it, bros.


----------



## vick512

how is this even possible faxing ? i am clueless


----------



## plurMONSTER

The real question is "Can You TXT E's?"


----------



## AcidRain

this thread is still goin... jeez!


----------



## solubility

LOL wow, definitely


----------



## phishy2

*emailing bong hits*

  

well of course u know u can email bong hits too....but it does take a bit of explaining why u are sucking on the screen of your computer!!!!

or why there is smoke coming out of your computer


----------



## Hardicus

Sneaky bump for the best thread ever 8(


----------



## Fry-d-

I love this thread


----------



## pennywise




----------



## Infinite Jest

PLURmonster said:
			
		

> The real question is "Can You TXT E's?"



Sure! You have to press the 3 key twice, and then you're good to go. 

The REAL question is, can you podcast cocaine?


----------



## dexis

That's gotta be the stupidest question I've seen on here yet.  It couldn't be serious.


----------



## comfortably_dumb

Its great that this is still getting responded to after six years.  A little frightening if he was serious....but funny all the same.  If someone could xerox some H and send it to me that would be super.


----------



## earthchild

awsome!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Sim0n said:
			
		

> Sure! You have to press the 3 key twice, and then you're good to go.
> 
> The REAL question is, can you podcast cocaine?



I should point out that texting E's is illegal, and we don't condone it here on BL. Nor will we text YOU E's. 

But maybe the real question is, can you videoblog DXM?


----------



## subopm420

lmao


----------



## SmC

Just saw this thread, lmao@it especially in my drunk state.


----------



## dbailey11

Does th OP still post on here? That's fucking hilarious, he had to have been stoned out of his gourd to come up with that idea. It's too bad they can't come up with a real life version of the holodeck from Star Trek The Next Generation ( yeah I'm a nerd, what of it?) that way we could have all the drugs, titties and pussies we could ever want!!!! I would truly become a shut in, HA!!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

His last post was 8-23-06.


----------



## Sprawl

Hahaha This thread is a Classic!!


----------



## Gnosisseur

You have to wonder whether the CIA ever messed with this idea during the espionage experiments of the 1950s:

"Comrade Khrushchev, a message from Washington!  Eisenhower requests an immediate disarmament and opening of diplomatic discu-"
"No, Vlamiriv, you fool!  Can't you see this is one of those diabolical mind control schemes?  GET THAT DOCUMENT AWAY FROM ME!  Shoot him, before he froths at the mouth and starts attacking us!"


----------



## LuGoJ

This is the funniest thread i have ever read


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

haste said:
			
		

> This is the direct result of snorting vodka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work Psyentist




hey don't hate on those that like to endulge in the occasional insuffilation of hard liquor!


----------



## Tranced

So people here actually think the original poster wasn't just taking the piss?


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

huh?


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

pennywise said:
			
		

>


I did those blotters . Mad hatters 
Chicago around 2000
2 put me on my ass
my buddy had sheets.....


----------



## Tranced

enoughorangejuice? said:
			
		

> huh?



You really can't decipher what I mean?


----------



## HalcyoN-

Taking the piss isn't exactly intuitively understandable though is it.


----------



## Tranced

HalcyoN- said:
			
		

> Taking the piss isn't exactly intuitively understandable though is it.



I'm sorry I'm stuggling to decipher that.


----------



## warpedmind

hey man you must be pretty dam stupid if you think this is goin to work. i think you've lost one to many brain cells


----------



## Infinite Jest

^
Nothing gets past this guy


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

HalcyoN- said:
			
		

> Taking the piss isn't exactly intuitively understandable though is it.



thank you.


i assume he means BS'ing by 'taking the piss' now that i read over it again i guess? 8(


----------



## Infinite Jest

"Taking the piss" - UK expression meaning "talking shit", "bullshitting", "joking around" or similar.


----------



## AcidRain

> "Taking the piss" - UK expression meaning "talking shit", "bullshitting", "joking around" or similar.



and australia too.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Fuck Australia.


----------



## lil angel15

Sim0n said:
			
		

> Fuck Australia.



That's enough of that.


----------



## SmC

Sim0n said:
			
		

> Fuck Australia.



%)


----------



## dbailey11

^^^SmC is back. That's good to see. When did you get the ban lifted?


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

Sim0n said:
			
		

> "Taking the piss" - UK expression meaning "talking shit", "bullshitting", "joking around" or similar.




tits, so i was right.


----------



## SmC

dbailey11 said:
			
		

> ^^^SmC is back. That's good to see. When did you get the ban lifted?



23rd May.


----------



## mitz-e

I always come back to read this thread when I need a laugh.  Best thread on any board ever


----------



## Hoss

^ Damn right! I was reading this thread again earlier today and had to drop a line when I saw a new response to such tonight. 

Cheers to an eternal thread - they just don't get much better than this.


----------



## Black Octagon MK 2

And it's STILL going!

BUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!


----------



## Tranced

Infinite Jest said:
			
		

> "Taking the piss" - UK expression meaning "talking shit", "bullshitting", "joking around" or similar.



You can tell this mans got a UK Visa.

In the handbook was it?


----------



## J_B_Wild

S H A Z A M !


----------



## neverstop

this thread is 35% of why the internet is awesome


----------



## phishy2

*ahh, 2008*

damn if the last batch of acid i was faxed didnt turn out to be bromo dragonfly

i'm gonna complain to comp usa!!!


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Psyentist said:
			
		

> I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
> Can anyone tell me if this will work?



Lmfao


----------



## General Bale

Haha awesome thread!


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

unless the sheets of acid are on suspicous looking blotter paper, i dont think it would be too hard to take on a plane.
LSD isn't sniffable by dogs, and I imagine you could just put the sheet of paper in a magazine or something in your luggage, wallah

*Do not smuggle drugs. Smuggling drugs is illegal. LSD is illegal in most countries including the USA.*


----------



## Link_S

Yeah just fax it, it works great ^_^

Awesome thread haha


----------



## squirrel_master

wow just when i think people can't get any dumber....  LOL!!


----------



## Riemann Zeta

Years later, I still think this takes the cake as the funniest question I have ever read on the interweb.  

It is beyond comedy gold, perhaps comedy palladium.


----------



## DragonFly31

To be fair faxing is the easiest way. No carrying of anything on any plane


----------



## popcornplayr

I'm sorry but I had to bump this.  This is one of the funniest conversations i've ever seen


----------



## easy e

Faxing is by far the easiest way, I do it all the time.... In order to check whether the stuff has actually made you can put the fax under a blacklight. If the paper shows illuminated specks you know the acid is there. If it does not glow in the dark the phone company will most likely have taken it for further investigation and you may be in trouble... If this happens disconnect your phone and modem as quick as you can to avoid any attempts to trace the stuff back to your house...


----------



## Bavanai

What a rofl thread :D 

Just take a picture of the sheet and develop in Europe ^^.


----------



## curlywizard

i hope you arent serious


----------



## DragonFly31

^^We're dead serious. Faxing is the way to get everyone high. We're planning to fax acid to every fax machine still in operation in the world at the same time, before they all become obsolete.

How did we not think of this before??...


----------



## iwish

shank said:
			
		

> I dont like all the new technologies about i just cant handle all this faxs computer lingo bullshit. What is a screen and how do i lick it, sorry im not up with all the scanning stuff.
> I much prefer to send my acid by morse code, i find it much more reliable and easier to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it still gives me a jolly good show at the other end old chap.



ROFL


----------



## popcornplayr

I just got a fax from my buddies in  amsterdam with some fire acid !  This shit is gonna revolutionize the drug market!


----------



## KeisaCheeba

wow man........is he really asking this question....? can you send LSD over phone lines.......wow....I mean, you could fax the blotter paper image...I wish fax machines would print out lsd :D


----------



## popcornplayr

hahaha


----------



## Bardeaux

=d :d  Hahahahah


----------



## skidmark

Wow, just read this one... best question I've ever heard... if only the answer was yes; I'd send you my fax #


----------



## FlamingSeveredHead

Something tells me he was being very serious.


----------



## Psyentist

_Wow. Seven years and my thread is still going strong. I can't put in to words how much of a honor this is. I feel like a proud parent or something._

To set the record straight....*Hell yes I was (am) serious.* I tried it. It works. 

Fuck all of you haters. Look for my next post on page 20 in 2015.


----------



## Bavanai

Psyentist said:
			
		

> _It works.
> _


_
I didn't know you can send substances through WIRES._


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

You can send love through wires, and LSD is love, so therefore it can be done.

Me 1 You 0


----------



## Rogue Robot

Psyentist


----------



## Infinite Jest

Psyentist said:
			
		

> _Wow. Seven years and my thread is still going strong. I can't put in to words how much of a honor this is. I feel like a proud parent or something._
> 
> To set the record straight....*Hell yes I was (am) serious.* I tried it. It works.
> 
> Fuck all of you haters. Look for my next post on page 20 in 2015.



Best.post.ever.


----------



## the_milkman

lmao


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I know the OP was kidding around, but seriously, you would be amazed at the number of people who don't have a clue what faxing is.
I used to work in a copy shop and we did faxing and wow..yeah. A LOT of people seem to think that the peice of paper is de-materialized somehow and magically flies through space and time to it's destination where it is re-materialized. Like the people on star trek. 

I would always be giving the customer their fax papers back to them after the fax went through and they would say things like "Why are you giving this back? Didn't it go?"

I'd be like, "Uhhhhh. No, the machine just basically takes a picture of the paper and sends it to the other machine where it's printed out" 

And they would get all wide eyed and say "Oh wow THATS how it works? I thought it just went there!"

Seriously. Happened more times than I could count.


----------



## Triglav

The question is in fact not as dumb as some answers. 

Psyentist for president ! ! !


----------



## Samadhi

Psyentist said:
			
		

> _Wow. Seven years and my thread is still going strong. I can't put in to words how much of a honor this is. I feel like a proud parent or something._
> 
> To set the record straight....*Hell yes I was (am) serious.* I tried it. It works.
> 
> Fuck all of you haters. Look for my next post on page 20 in 2015.



I love you, psyentist, and am proud like the guardian of an awesome child, that this thread was, in fact, born in Australian Social.

:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

He was trying to fax it to me.  Seriously.


----------



## StratMan172

Was this in fact a serious question?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Yes.


----------



## SKL

Way to bump the faxing acid thread, RR.

LOL.

You can't fax acid, but you can email crack rock.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Woooo! I love this thread!


----------



## LiLc

It can work.


----------



## SKL

That white on white is dank, mannn....


----------



## Max Power

successful troll was succesful


----------



## SKL

old troll is old


----------



## Wayne Gale

shmeghead said:
			
		

> hmm interesting concept..
> I guess it COULD work ,,, as long as the fax at the other end had paper in it WITH THE SAME CHEMICALS IN IT as the trip you want to fax ,,,,
> ROFLMAO  i must admit,, i'm still wiping the tears of laughter from my eyes over this one..
> It's like when Homer rang up Mr.Burns and 'pretended to resign' to prove a point to Bart the big quitter....
> THen Marge says "HOmer, Mr.Burns can't see you wink through the phone."
> BU HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAA
> My friend,,, to give you a straight answer,,, NO YOU CAN NOT FAX TRIPS....
> Reason being is simplybecause there are chemicals on the 'trip' which make it a trip..
> If you 'faxed' that trip the ONLY thing that will arrive at the other end is the image of the trip... Reason being,,,, CHEMICALS DON"T FLOW THROUGH PHONE LINES
> It would be like me saying "Hey guys You gotta taste this drink." And then pouring it into the phone line, assuming it will flow out everyone else's computer ROFLAMFOARLFMOAF
> "Hey guys,, you gotta taste this drink...""
> **pour POP fizzle BANG**
> ------------------
> Peace All
> Namaste


This man is a liar


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

lol this post made me smile


----------



## TripperKay

hahahahahah


----------



## pi^

*Good question*



			
				Psyentist said:
			
		

> I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
> Can anyone tell me if this will work?



Yes you can.
Only on high quality scanners/printers though.
Basically you are scanning the LSD molecule, and if the printer has the capability, it will print a duplicate of the molecule.

However if it is not a new printer, it's possible you will get an analog, or just a similar molecule. Usually it will be fine and still make you trip. But in some cases it may be highly toxic, so what I do is feed it to my cat first.


----------



## grego15

OMG YES!  this is a great thread.  The starter should be Knighted.


----------



## Red2Green

Can you fax acid???




			
				pi^ said:
			
		

> Yes you can.
> Only on high quality scanners/printers though.
> Basically you are scanning the LSD molecule, and if the printer has the capability, it will print a duplicate of the molecule.
> 
> However if it is not a new printer, it's possible you will get an analog, or just a similar molecule. Usually it will be fine and still make you trip. But in some cases it may be highly toxic, so what I do is feed it to my cat first.




That actually makes sense to me.  I'm gonna try it.


----------



## NoExpert

*Can you fax acid? Are you joking?*

No printer will be able to pick up something 'molecule-sized'! Even if it could, It would be printing the molecule in ink, so how would that possibly work?


----------



## SKL

yhbt yhl hand


----------



## Rogue Robot

NoExpert said:
			
		

> No printer will be able to pick up something 'molecule-sized'! Even if it could, It would be printing the molecule in ink, so how would that possibly work?



special ink.  duh!


----------



## NoExpert

*Special Ink..........Hmmm*



			
				Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> special ink.  duh!




If it were even possible to go to all the trouble of making "special ink" to reproduce a sheet of "faxed lsd"(!?! !?!), they would be taking just as big a legal gamble(or bigger) than if the sender were to simply mail the damn thing! If the person could get lsd 'analoge ink', certainly that person would probably have access to real lsd! Thereby avoiding the surveill-able electronic message sent to them. 

     I am still 50% assuming that you are simply f-ing around with this, as it seems so difficult to comprehend! 
      Well, gotta go.....I must now go to my kitchen wall-mounted replicator to have some dinner and some 75 year old single malt Scotch replicated!


----------



## dyslecstasy

LOL lyke i totally faxed acid this one time to my friend and he said it was the best shit he had evar had lol!!!


----------



## pi^

for those of you who took me seriously, i love you.


----------



## Rogue Robot

pi^ said:
			
		

> for those of you who took me seriously, i love you.



you're not as awesome as psyentist.  sorry.


----------



## dadiddy23

first -- how the HELL is this post still open...  to the O.P. -- what the FUCK makes you think a FUCKING FAX would send the acid on the paper??!!  really dude, think about this for a minute.  fax machines able to send acid through phone lines??!!!  come the fuck on dude.

Damn man -- I really hope the op was posting this as a joke, because I honestly didn't know that there were people that stupid in this world -- I mean there are some stupid fuckin people but..... God Damn....


----------



## Infinite Jest

^
I really hope that you're joking when you wonder if he's serious :D


----------



## dadiddy23

At first I knew it was a joke, but when the dude was responding to kids joking around -- that made me think twice.  I would be perfectly happy if the op came on here and said i was a fuckin idiot for thinking he was anyway serious -- but i really do think that there's the slightest chance in hell that he was serious.


----------



## Rogue Robot

if you really think he was serious, please step away from the computer and re-evaluate how different people have different types of humour.  

this is still open because it's in the best of bluelight.  usually something particularly useful or completely funny are added to that forum.

sheesh.  get a sense of humour.


----------



## Xevro

hahahaha.


----------



## SKL

yhbtyhlhand


----------



## Rogue Robot

wut?


----------



## SKL

you have been trolled you have lost have a nice day


----------



## Synaptic_Misfire

Fuckin knock it off guys, my sides are killing me!

Nothing can make me laugh like dumb shit I find on BL....what does that say about me I wonder?

T.


----------



## pi^

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> you're not as awesome as psyentist.  sorry.



what? I'm confused but I know I have nothing to worry about because I have little competition in the awesomeness field.

-edit- oh, ic. I was just answering his question.

Little did I know that by doing this I inadvertently entered an awesomeness contest.

"On a scale from one to awesome, I'm super great."


----------



## Rogue Robot

eh, mediocre, at best.


----------



## LightBrightBlue

Haha wow. I read this and I was like ...Can you? 
I was mistified for a moment


----------



## Rogue Robot

so i got this new fax machine and the people at office max assured me that i could fax acid on it.  is there anything that i need to do short of keeping it full of paper and ink?


----------



## PsYcHoAcTiViSt

Just make sure you use one of those perforating fax machines. lmao


----------



## Arzi

so it is true that allah has created little few worthless animals and allow them to tend themselves


----------



## XperienceMe

just tape it your skin nice and snug they wont even see it or feel it...


----------



## thizziswuritiz

HAHAHA oh my god this is hilarious
put me in a good mood
literally lol


----------



## NoExpert

I faxed some Ludes once........... Then I handed a beer to a friend through the phone.... I texted a weed hit to a chick....   So........Sure it can be done!!


----------



## JointsNRoaches

lol.


----------



## Swerlz

i had huckleberry hound email me some DET last night.. man i love that dog


----------



## tekkeN

dude you could, like, multiply your trips and turn on the _world_ man!


----------



## ControlFreak

This is insane.

is it Proven yet?

next step is emailing acid.

I can't wait till they invent the teleporting machine.

that will be sweet


----------



## xXxShaGZxXx

What do you mean wait? I just got a teleporter yesterday....it's this little box where I put liquids in and then set the timer for like an hour and when it goes off the liquid is gone!



Oh wait, that's just my microwave! Fuck, I wasted so much acid, thinking it was being teleported to my friends kitchens!


----------



## tekkeN

Strongbad, nice


----------



## wArEhOuSePuNk

i thought u could.    thank god i found this thread


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## MR_DISCOBISCUIT

Quality find this thread


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

7 yrs and counting. this is awesome


----------



## I_get_down 86

I really do believe this site has everything..


----------



## Rogue Robot

i miss psyentist.   he provided real lulz.


----------



## JahRed24x

Will no one else come out and just say this is the stoopidest thing you've ever heard?!


----------



## Rogue Robot

JahRed24x said:


> Will no one else come out and just say this is the stoopidest thing you've ever heard?!



you're about 8 years too late.


----------



## mdmantpa

> Will no one else come out and just say this is the stoopidest thing you've ever heard?!



What are you talking about man?  This shit works, it's the best if you use a copier too in your setup, that way you can make your own acid without a lab!  Give it a try man, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## *Love*Lite*

we are presently working on a way to text acid now... we're well beyond faxing


----------



## phishy2

ok, i've worked out txting bong hits on my lg phone.
i got an lg with a tv antenae, u just switch it out with a mouthpiece attachment
i'm working out txting dmt hits, u know they are harsh and have been causing the phone to sputter and turn off
but i think acid and the fly compounds should be able to be txt real ez
and the phone acts like a normal phone, them narcs know nothing

better living thru chemistry and advanced electronices


----------



## hazmat

This thing was here when I made my 1st BL account in '01, its like the zombie thread you can't kill it!!!! Although its still damn funny


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Those of you leading this towards modern texting....should have been around to help this guy asking for help with  mobile phones on acid


----------



## sub21lime

WOW.this thread started in 2001.

funny shit lol


----------



## cletus

TheLoveBandit said:


> Those of you leading this towards modern texting....should have been around to help this guy asking for help with  mobile phones on acid



Wow. What a thoroughly pleasant chap, sounds like he did more pcp than acid :D


----------



## Aldousage

*Continuing the Tradition*

My friend is blind and wants to trip with me some time. Does anyone know where I could score a sheet of braille acid?


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

This is without question the funniest thing I have read in decades!!!

Right On!!

)


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

There is definitely a better way, though.  If you forget the fax, and send it using fibre-optics, owing to travelling at the speed of light, according to Einstein, it will get there before you sent it.  That way you can be sure you don't need to fax it in the first place.


----------



## React.On.Impulse

Mr. Horse said:


> you're an idiot



lololololololoololoololol


----------



## krimynole

Matter a Fact...SomeBody Email me sum acid rite now


----------



## kiTTi

lmfao


----------



## Vaej

Psyentist said:


> Why would I be kidding? Acid is just paper, so is fax paper.
> Are you pulling the piss out of me?



He faxed it out of you


----------



## b4rd

hahaha thanks for the laugh


----------



## shlack123

Psyentist said:


> I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
> Can anyone tell me if this will work?



Is this a serious question?  Can I choke you through the phone, while I am at it?


----------



## krimynole

Ive never tryed acid...somebody just mail me sum in the mail!!!!


----------



## Swerlz

no, but i can email you some.. just sent your computer to receive a file


----------



## Wise420

krimynole said:


> Ive never tryed acid...somebody just mail me sum in the mail!!!!


I get all my LSD through the mail


----------



## wickedlester

no you can,t


----------



## Hobby

shmeghead said:


> NO YOU CAN NOT FAX TRIPS....
> Reason being is simplybecause there are chemicals on the 'trip' which make it a trip..
> If you 'faxed' that trip the ONLY thing that will arrive at the other end is the image of the trip... Reason being,,,, CHEMICALS DON"T FLOW THROUGH PHONE LINES



Wow, it only takes one person to kill the buzz...now it's no longer funny, lol.
------------------


----------



## bpayne

sending it by radio waves is more efficient, or better yet upload it to a file hosting site and download the sheet of acid later!


----------



## anarchogen

i blew the picture up a little to increase the amount of lsd. hey-o!

feel lucky i'm putting this shiet up for free; and not asking for you to pay me through paypal for it.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

Wow, that was some pretty good acid.
Thanks buddy, I'll hit you back


----------



## mikeb882

seriously?  fax acid?  maybe in a perfect word where we have teleportation machines....


----------



## star1980craft

dear got when i saw the title of this thread i just had to laugh


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Truthfully, faxing is as dangerous as taking it on the plane.

You never know who it could get into the hands of. If a tripper, your acid is gone, if a nark, they'll report it.

Scanning and e-mailing however is a much safer route of acid transportation. Attach the pic in a file, and make the subject of the e-mail something normal sounding ie. "Thanks for the Bar Mitzvah gift!" ; "English Essay" ; or "In case you didn't get my last e-mail..."

Just think about it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## guerillabedlam

Torrenting acid is way more easier and less suspicious than faxing these days.


----------



## anarchogen

^I hear there's some bad brown acid circulating on thepiratebay.


----------



## drewskie

WOW, i hope this is a joke.  you need a teletransporter, let me know when you find one. lol
actually you should ask around for one.


----------



## Umbo

Lolzerz!!! 
The title alone has cracked me up consistently.
Very funny stuff and I thankyou for the :D
I've nothing clever to say or even a joke ...
From Fascimilies to Podcasts to Morse Code from the Technophobe  (lolol) to Carrier pidgeons and Half-Inflatable Dirigibles ...
I can't think of a communication method that Hasn't transported acid of some sort at some time ... or replicae ovit %) ...

Unless you could google an Hogwarts owl for hire I'm not sure of many other options ... at least the owls would have pupils dialated enough to make the journey under the cover of darkness ... although it would be hard to tell if they didn't hoot a tab or two on the flight over ... lowsy owls lol 

So yeh ... um , stick with the fax 
Peace and may your acid fly swiftly through the nether realms ... safely concealed no doubt , within the space/time continuem or a very fancy and horny Pegasus.

Admiration of Joke ... still fleeting lol
Cheers 

|_.


----------



## bowdenta

wasn't it phreex who told people they could do it 10 years. he also said immodium will cure dope sick


----------



## jholdaw2

I don't know which is funniest...this thread, the people posting serious answers to the question...or the people who actually think you can fax acid because its "just paper".

I remember having this exact discussion with friends before when we were high..."man you know what would be sick? if you could download acid off the internet and print it". 

I wonder how many million other stoners have had this idea?


----------



## daemochi

Does this guy even realise that fax machine's take a copy and send it to be printed out


----------



## Rogue Robot

no they don't.  the lsd is transmitted via telephone wires.


----------



## Dankness6669

this thread never gets old


----------



## Mo'f'k'n_KFC

Try Hiding it under your tongue mate, that may work


----------



## Pharcyde

This was one of my first thread I read when I was lurking


----------



## Psilo707

Lol oh man, I haven't read this thread since I was a teenager. Nice!


----------



## vertigo8

The answer to you question is a resounding "Yes". You can fax the acid tab or blotter but by the time it gets to the recipient all you're gonna get is a piece of paper with blotter artwork on it and NONE of the psychedelic ingredients that make up LSD. So if u wanna impress your friend's with blotter art from across the pond, by all means, fax your acid, but you most likely wont get high from doing it


----------



## psihonaut

vertigo8 said:


> The answer to you question is a resounding "Yes". You can fax the acid tab or blotter but by the time it gets to the recipient all you're gonna get is a piece of paper with blotter artwork on it and NONE of the psychedelic ingredients that make up LSD. So if u wanna impress your friend's with blotter art from across the pond, by all means, fax your acid, but you most likely wont get high from doing it



wow, how can you be so serious!


----------



## vertigo8

> wow, how can you be so serious!



didn't you notice the sense of sarcasm in my remark?


----------



## daddict

Dude, just take a picture of your blotter.


----------



## hobhead

the thead is older than dirt but so am i . wisdom comes with age donchaknow .
fax would work fine but be leery of scanned blotter acid - some mammy jammer would place his ass cheeks on the glass and the LSD that you would receive would be sack sweat .

understand these limits !


----------



## SececaRD

huh


----------



## stupidretard

This is the best thread I have ever seen on the internets...

Man I wish it was serious.


----------



## van3ssa

Lololol


----------



## gman2008

i once tried to fax myself while on acid an ended up going some where i didnt want to NEVER AGIAN!


----------



## tommylad

well can it be done or not?!


----------



## nik12937

The OP made his last post on this thread seven years after the thread started... What happened to the poor guy?


----------



## SKL

this thread still lives?

rock on


----------



## desaparecidos

i usually just email it to myself when im traveling


----------



## Keaton

Reading this thread made my day. I love a good sense of humor.


----------



## xtcnation

fucking hillarious!


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

The number of people giving series answers to this thread is concerning to say the least.  Can we fax you a sense of humor?


----------



## I NUK3D U

^ can we fax you a sarcasm receptor?


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

^ I don't mean the people who are clearly being sarcastic.  There are at least few who seem to have missed the joke in the OP, and this concerns me. 0.0


----------



## Mysterier

this is quite the gem.


----------



## dustback

lol. 9 years old. and still going? what a thread. made my day


----------



## J@germe1ster

This is probably the best thread I seen on any forum period.... God how else would I get my chuckles if it wasn't for BL.


----------



## traybuck

this was to funny


----------



## stager biscuit

Maybe if you knew how a fax worked you would realize how stupid you are the paper you fax is not the same page that comes out on the other end. Did you think the paper travels through air and phone lines oh my god you shouldnt even be aloud to do drugs one more hit and you will be legally retarded if you are not allready


----------



## tBirdee

stager biscuit said:


> Maybe if you knew how a fax worked you would realize how stupid you are the paper you fax is not the same page that comes out on the other end. Did you think the paper travels through air and phone lines oh my god you shouldnt even be aloud to do drugs one more hit and you will be legally retarded if you are not allready



hahahahahahaahaa


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

haaaaaaahahaahah too silly


----------



## heroshaman

I can see why this is the best of blue light , I'm gunna have fun here!


----------



## benson7

Did this thread begin before or after the one on overgrow?


----------



## GoldenLovely

Its threads like this that make me glad I joined!


----------



## Swerlz

benson7 said:


> Did this thread begin before or after the one on overgrow?



hmm.. that's a tough one to answer, but I would say after

lol


----------



## Infinite Jest

This thread began in 2001 . No idea when the Overgrow one began.


----------



## SmilingEyes

This is the best thread on bluelight.


----------



## Atlien3

Andromeda said:


> *goes to scanner, scans in a sheet of black stars...emails the sheet to everyone on bluelight*



i never got mine, its been 9 years


----------



## jack-special-k

im confused, is this a joke


----------



## Slain

lol nah man it's for real. You can fax acid. But you've gotta use the new JX-201 model other wise it doesn't send the correct dosages and your tabs are ruined.

Whats your fax number? I'll fax you a few sheets.


----------



## Bill

*☭ SMOKE марихуана EVERYDAY ☭ *


----------



## somedud

Yesssss!!!! Hahahahaha i think you gotta lay of the squares bro, might get your mind out of cyber space thinking you can fax acid..... Lmao


----------



## Bill

So some one was wondering if you could fax lsd?


*NSFW*: 



VROOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## deficiT

^ thanks for those hits braaa theyre fiiiireee


----------



## Kenfitamine

Just been reading through this and I don't understand the negativity. All you need is the right equipment. My mate works at Sky and he's been beaming acid direct to my brain for months now. 

The next batch is ready and goes out tonight at midnight (UK time) on the God channel. You'll need one of the new 3D TVs (without the glasses - the lenses just reflect the molecules) 

You can Sky+ it if you want to take it later, rewind for flashbacks, forward when you're bored but for fucks sake don't press pause unless you have a non-tripper there to un-pause you...


----------



## smackcraft

This is almost as good as the guy that bought a Lima with is mums credit card lol


----------



## nolys

It was an alpaca lol... That was a pretty awesome thread...


----------



## DrapedUpDopedOut

Yeah what a thread, this sounded too serious to be true though lmao.


----------



## TheLostBoys

So the OP wasnt serious? I hope he wasnt.......LoL!


----------



## DavisK4high247

LOL, that is the all time #1 most idiotic,stupid question I have ever heard!! lol..damn I hope they were joking when they posted that question, becasue if not, I'm suprised they have the intelligance to type or even use a computer!!
 My Vote is this is the #1 all time stupidest fucking question ever asked on bluelight if it's a serious question, and if it's not the name of the question is at least #1 stupidest.


----------



## Black Octagon MK 2

Happy Belated Birthday to this thread!!!  Been making the world a better place for over 10 years.

The only thing funnier than the thread itself is the fact that some people actually question whether it's a joke (P.S.,it's serious...DEADLY!)


----------



## slowpoke1967

unreal lol if your sereous maybe look up on how to make acid then yull see how stupd the question is duuuuuuuu! best ive herd is just mailem jeesus is there realy people this stupid ,,then again were talkin about acid so maybe take alittle less before asking silly questions lol


----------



## modern buddha

I'm surprised this thread is still open. 

The answer is obviously yes. 

Of course you can fax acid. Why didn't I think of that?

Softly...


----------



## shahab6

lmfao hahahahahhah lol lol hahahahhaha


----------



## 6apbhmm

LOL This is seriously the funniest thing I heard this month. Damn. L-O-L faxing acid. You couldn't think that out unless extremely high.

Lol.


----------



## mrflowers00

is everyone joking or just fucking retarded do you know how a fax machine works you put your paper in and then it scans it and sends a copy to the other machine so unless the inkjets in the other machine have LSD in them your going to have a paper with some art on it


----------



## shimazu

When this guy invents a 3D printer capable of such a feat you are all going to look like pieces of shit

but in the meantime he's an idiot


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> When this guy invents a 3D printer capable of such a feat you are all going to look like pieces of shit



It's already being invented.


----------



## alt 14

mrflowers00 said:


> is everyone joking or just fucking retarded do you know how a fax machine works you put your paper in and then it scans it and sends a copy to the other machine so unless the inkjets in the other machine have LSD in them your going to have a paper with some art on it


Lol


----------



## gr33n3y3z

This is lame Trolling, I've seen better.

Anyways the same question just tweaked a bit differently was posted on several other drug board.


Edit: If you Google "can I fax acid" I think Bl is first and the several other drug sites below. And you can tell its the same OP posting this same question on other drug sites.

Oh geeze this dude needs a life.


----------



## DragonFly31

A good idea would be to dial up a random corporate fax number and try. That would certainly make my day, if I was on the receiving end!



mrflowers00 said:


> is everyone joking or just fucking retarded do you know how a fax machine works you put your paper in and then it scans it and sends a copy to the other machine so unless the inkjets in the other machine have LSD in them your going to have a paper with some art on it



Hell man, if you can print a gun with a 3D printer, you can sure as hell fax acid with it


----------



## flyhighk

Looking forward to psyentist's post in 2015


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

bump for the lulz


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Ah, bluelight..where did we ever part ways..oh yeah, parents, psychiatrists, and fucking people who do not entirely grasp my concept of how i want to live my life...this thread is a great memory of the many laughs i had here...


----------



## silas GUY

so i was watching ted talks about 3D printing and this guy describes a 3d printer of the future that can print out any drug you want ! you just download the chemistry specifications and print ! he explained that inside the printer is an air-sole chemistry lab that is essentially can make any kind of drug. all you need to do is download and print! So yeah man it is possible to fax that acid, you just need a chemistry 3d printing fax machine ! easy breezy Brah


----------



## XANAX XR

silas GUY said:


> so i was watching ted talks about 3D printing and this guy describes a 3d printer of the future that can print out any drug you want ! you just download the chemistry specifications and print ! he explained that inside the printer is an air-sole chemistry lab that is essentially can make any kind of drug. all you need to do is download and print! So yeah man it is possible to fax that acid, you just need a chemistry 3d printing fax machine ! easy breezy Brah


 future of pill pressing. you can be your own pharmacy. make your signature script bottles and sell all the pills you want, ofc, with the proper chemicals.


----------



## flyhighk

Let's get this to page 20


----------



## DrGreenthumb

This is how there was a massive boom in acid in the 90s & it's harder to find now, since fax machines went out of fashion & MDMA got cheaper.


----------



## nekointheclouds

These days we email or text our acid.

Nobody uses fax machines anymore.


----------



## beagleboy

Fuck you national geographic


----------



## beagleboy

Fuck publishers clearing house also


----------



## SKL

This thread is still going. This pleases me greatly.


----------



## snazzy_sn

beagleboy said:


> Fuck publishers clearing house also




Yeah, right?  Wait...  Why?

We tried paging some one time however realized that as beepers just make sounds that we weren't being very smart.

Great thread, lolololol.


----------



## ShadowedLight

Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rogue Robot

I will forever love this thread.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Ahhh...so nice, a very nice christmas present to be able to comment on this classic, although it came from Usenet originally on alt.drugs.psychedelics. Just the funniest joke there is.


----------



## Doxy

I just received 20 photocopied hoffmnas by mistake. Will i get high?


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

This was great.....whatever happened to Psyentist???  Did he ever get his acid??


----------



## A.F.B.EsquHigher

Is there a link where I can download some acid???  I wanna put it onto my USB stick for my vacation.... If I condence the files by making one single .zip will I be able to fit more than a book of acid on there???


----------



## JK25

Psyentist said:


> I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
> Can anyone tell me if this will work?




Hahahahahahahaha oh my fucking soul.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

*Waits patiently by fax machine.*


----------



## Gage'sMorbidMommy

My head hurts from thinking?*bump this post*


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

hmm....i'll try that when we have 3D Faxes at consumer grade prices maybe....  (I don't know if they exist at all)


----------



## Hylight

make sure they have paper in the fax machine ! 

. . . . but i'm pretty sure it cuts down on the potency  ♡


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Psyentist said:


> I'm going over to live in Europe in May/June and I want to take a sheet of acid over with me. I'm too scared to take it on the plane, so I was thinking of faxing it over before hand.
> Can anyone tell me if this will work?



Yes, and first blow all the bad shit out of the telephone line by finding a politician or media person whining about the fake opioid cr$i$, use cellophane tape to tape five pieces of A4 black construction paper together into a loop after feeding the ends into the Mojo Wire (Xerox Telecopier, aka fax machine, invented by Raoul Duke and signed away to Xerox in the throes of a drug frenzy as detailed in _Fear & Loathing: On The Campaign Trail '72_), and let the loop run and send the fax for 15 hours.

Alternatively, you can transfer it via computer -- use UUCP, XModem CRC, YModem 1K, ZModem, or Kermit without any additional compression, which can alter the molecular structure and leave you with a different, related, and possibly toxic ergot derivative or worse; simply e-mailing as an attachment has a lot of unknown variables and XModem Checksum and raw ISO 8859 text methods can cause it to pick up residual strychnine and atropine from the telephone line. 

Incidentally, soaking some blotter paper with a solution of tramadol and scanning it, then compressing the scan with Lempel-Ziv compression can turn it into a much more powerful analogue of O-desmethyltramadol which is 69 times stronger than tapentadol, 15 times stronger than Bolivian Marching Powder, and can cause contact with The Holy Ghost, Buddha, JC, Elijah,  and a momentary fuzzy apparition of the XII. Imam in high doses.

Transferring rather than faxing, or using Microsoft Outlook, Lotus CC Mail or the like to send the fax to another recipient actually is better, because on the other side, the printer can be chosen -- you must use an HP or AEG laser printer (ink jet only works for fentanyl, carfentanil, pharoahfentanyl, and etonitazene) a Linotronic machine used for printing books and newspapers, or a four-colour rotogravure printing press to get full potency, with the usual glossy paper in the latter case.  In all other cases, either blotter paper or paper with at least 36 per cent linen in it should be used.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

This made me think of that girl in Orange is the New Black that is in jail for NOT selling LSD.

But yes, you can fax it. You can also 3D-print methamphetamine.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> This made me think of that girl in Orange is the New Black that is in jail for NOT selling LSD.
> 
> But yes, you can fax it. You can also 3D-print methamphetamine.



Do you suppose 100 years in the future that there actually is going to be a printer which can use supplies of pure elements or whatever to "print" chemicals, like someone can use a new programme in Microsoft Office 2120 to put together a molecule of smack and print five moles of it, or send someone an e-mail or post to alt.drugs.hard an attachment which when printed with the chemical printer makes a kilo of morphine or something?  Essentially 3D printing the molecules one atom at a tiime?

Then there is the transporter like on Star Trek -- someone can just attach themselves to an email or go through the telephone lines to get somewhere . . . When they invent a transporter, it will have  to do it a molecule at a time and use a computer, I assume, so, someone can use sed and grep to subtract the HIV out of someone and cure them, for example . . .


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Nicomorphinist said:


> Do you suppose 100 years in the future that there actually is going to be a printer which can use supplies of pure elements or whatever to "print" chemicals, like someone can use a new programme in Microsoft Office 2120 to put together a molecule of smack and print five moles of it, or send someone an e-mail or post to alt.drugs.hard an attachment which when printed with the chemical printer makes a kilo of morphine or something?  Essentially 3D printing the molecules one atom at a tiime?
> 
> Then there is the transporter like on Star Trek -- someone can just attach themselves to an email or go through the telephone lines to get somewhere . . . When they invent a transporter, it will have  to do it a molecule at a time and use a computer, I assume, so, someone can use sed and grep to subtract the HIV out of someone and cure them, for example . . .



Yes, I actually do think they'll be able to do that. Like the pharmacy will just send your prescription to your devise to "print" out for you.
I imagine the dark web would go insane for that type of technology. You send the vendor whatever the future equivalent of bitcoin is and BOOM, the drug comes out your devise or similar.

Although, that would make it SUPER easy to just make your own.
I think - eventually - most drugs will go the way of cannabis and be legalized. Probably OTC in pharmacies. They'll probably have rooms or booths with nurses on standby while you use, too. Actually, there are ALREADY places where you can inject your drugs in front of people trained to help if you OD.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Nicomorphinist said:


> Do you suppose 100 years in the future that there actually is going to be a printer which can use supplies of pure elements or whatever to "print" chemicals, like someone can use a new programme in Microsoft Office 2120 to put together a molecule of smack and print five moles of it, or send someone an e-mail or post to alt.drugs.hard an attachment which when printed with the chemical printer makes a kilo of morphine or something?  Essentially 3D printing the molecules one atom at a tiime?
> 
> Then there is the transporter like on Star Trek -- someone can just attach themselves to an email or go through the telephone lines to get somewhere . . . When they invent a transporter, it will have  to do it a molecule at a time and use a computer, I assume, so, someone can use sed and grep to subtract the HIV out of someone and cure them, for example . . .



It's already in development mate:






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org
				





But ultimately, we will be able to create drugs at will from genetically engineered glands in our brains - as Iain M Banks predicted in his Culture novels. If you've never read his stuff, I highly recommend that you do.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Amazing times we live in. We'd already have all of that if most countries slashed weapons manufacturing and military budget by 75% (I'm aware the military of many countries do a lot of research, but I don't consider some PhD working at DOD's DARPA to be "military", they can just go work at some place to make regular life better instead...

That thread's a riot...although I think it was a homage to the original, on usenet. Speaking of alt.drugs.*


----------



## andyturbo

*Bumping*

Get your fax machines out bluelight!


----------



## Rectify

Only If You Use The Right Kind Of Ink Cartridge.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Amazing times we live in. We'd already have all of that if most countries slashed weapons manufacturing and military budget by 75% (I'm aware the military of many countries do a lot of research, but I don't consider some PhD working at DOD's DARPA to be "military", they can just go work at some place to make regular life better instead...
> 
> That thread's a riot...although I think it was a homage to the original, on usenet. Speaking of alt.drugs.*



Oh yes, alt drugs. Remember the tek for making LSD from Fosters beer? That was fantastic...?


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

HAHAHAH, I got the recipe saved on a txt somewhere on a CD archive.


----------



## Nicomorphinist

Eating burnt toast not only makes mens' schlongs longer, mix it with Sudafed, microwave it, and Bob's your uncle, you have smack


----------



## GENGAR

Ahh gotta love bluelight


----------



## gun toting hip gansta

GreatSpaceCoaster said:


> The thread that will never die. God bless you!!!



You didn't know how right you were!


----------



## andyturbo

Psyentist said:


> Why would I be kidding? Acid is just paper, so is fax paper.
> Are you pulling the piss out of me?



@Specified Lol


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Please !


----------



## polarthedog

Bump for laughs


----------



## telepathetic

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Oh yes, alt drugs. Remember the tek for making LSD from Fosters beer? That was fantastic...?


when i was 11 at summer camp i had heard about hoffmans 'banadine' and was making it by letting pieces of banana peels dry out in the bathroom and going and passing it out to everyone calling it acid. i was always the same guy inside.


----------



## polarthedog

schizoinfective said:


> when i was 11 at summer camp i had heard about hoffmans 'banadine' and was making it by letting pieces of banana peels dry out in the bathroom and going and passing it out to everyone calling it acid. i was always the same guy inside.


Bro what are you thinking.... gotta cover it in toothpaste then let it get really moldy, that will make almost anyone trip ATLEAST 11 balls, if not 12 balls


----------



## MsDiz

How did I miss this!!


----------



## Snafu in the Void

1. Drive across county
2. Buy LSD
3. create printer ink/LSD concoction
4. Break into UPS store in the dead of night, replace Fax machine ink with LSD ink concoction
5. Drive back home
6. Fax something to UPS store
7. Drive back across country
8. Retrieve your fax printed in LSD ink
9. Congrats, you have just faxed yourself some LSD


----------



## arrall

Psyentist said:


> _Wow. Seven years and my thread is still going strong. I can't put in to words how much of a honor this is. I feel like a proud parent or something._
> 
> To set the record straight....*Hell yes I was (am) serious.* I tried it. It works.
> 
> Fuck all of you haters. Look for my next post on page 20 in 2015.


Still waiting for him to come back


----------



## AbbeyLee

I bet you'll be able to do this with 3D printers!!


----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

AbbeyLee said:


> I bet you'll be able to do this with 3D printers!!



Actually, you may be right. Technology is being developed that can 'print' drugs.


I want one!


----------



## AbbeyLee

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Actually, you may be right. Technology is being developed that can 'print' drugs.
> 
> 
> I want one!



Haha yeah I was only half joking. I can't really imagine how it'd work but those 3D printers are freaky


----------



## Shady's Fox

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Actually, you may be right. Technology is being developed that can 'print' drugs.
> 
> 
> I want one!



You have no clue how cheap is one but how expensive and "in your eye" the required materials are

I've seen 3d printing in action i fairly believe that i've read also a topic somewhere on the internet how they even printed human organs. Still is a grain of salt but they mentioned "we can't currently print a liver" so this says a lot, might be true in some regards.


----------



## arrall

Shady's Fox said:


> I've seen 3d printing in action i fairly believe that i've read also a topic somewhere on the internet how they even printed human organs


Guess I’m 3D printing myself a “kidney sandwich” tonight!


----------



## Mjäll

Faxcid is fucking crystal man


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

arrall said:


> Guess I’m 3D printing myself a “kidney sandwich” tonight!





Shady's Fox said:


> You have no clue how cheap is one but how expensive and "in your eye" the required materials are
> 
> I've seen 3d printing in action i fairly believe that i've read also a topic somewhere on the internet how they even printed human organs. Still is a grain of salt but they mentioned "we can't currently print a liver" so this says a lot, might be true in some regards.



I made a resin 3D print of Cthulhu, does that count?


----------



## arrall

Cheshire_Kat said:


> I made a resin 3D print of Cthulhu, does that count?


I drew a picture of my penis with 3 different coloured crayons if anyone wants to see!
And I 3D printed a few weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Shady's Fox

arrall said:


> Guess I’m 3D printing myself a “kidney sandwich” tonight!



ur the only one thinkin positive


----------



## KnowsNotWhatItMean

Just for the record, this thread is more than 20 years old at this point and its author has not logged in since 2009. Sadly, we still haven't figured out how to fax acid ...


----------



## hylite

I know we're faxing, but what are you !!!!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

The key is to use acid free fax paper when you print it out at the other end.  That way the acid you faxed is more pure.


----------



## Crash Override

KnowsNotWhatItMean said:


> Just for the record, this thread is more than 20 years old at this point and its author has not logged in since 2009. Sadly, we still haven't figured out how to fax acid ...


Maybe the concept needs to be modernised to emailing or bluetoothing acid


----------

